# Bad experiences with rescue groups



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my first time on this site! I have spent a couple hours reading through posts and have leant a bunch. 
I am currently on the market for 2 GSD dogs. I have been looking for over a year now.

I originally was going through rescues and shelters because I see "Adopt Don't Shop" campaigns all over. The first dog I got from a local rescue group was a 6 year old German Shepherd mix(he looked like a giant long coat shepherd). He died 2 weeks after I got him of heart failure from having bad heart worms. The rescue group said it was my fault because their vet cleared him healthy. My vet said there was no way he could gotten heart worms that badly in the 2 weeks I had him. Plus, supposedly the rescue had him on HW preventative when I adopted him. 
After that I went to shelters and after a while met and fell in love with this little shepherd girl. She couldn't be adopted at the time because she had a new litter of puppies. I offered to foster them all but they said you have to take a class and be a member of a rescue group to do so. I gave them my number and came and visited her every couple days. After 5 weeks the shelter calls me to say a rescue group is taking her and the puppies to find them homes. I call the rescue group to say that I really want to adopt her and that I already have a connection with her. They wont adopt her out to me because I live outside of their adoption area!(side note, she is still to this day not adopted!!) 
Next I started looking at rescue groups again. I found a beautiful shepherd cattle dog mix that sounded like her personality would fit me perfectly. I contacted the rescue and they agreed that it sounded like a match. I asked to meet her and they said they don't schedule meetings without a deposit so that they know they aren't wasting their time. I put a deposit down and didn't hear back from them for 2 weeks. Finally they sent me an email saying that they don't actually have her yet. They had adopted her out to a farm in another state and she didn't adjust well to farm life so the people wanted to give her back to the rescue. The recue had no way to bring her back yet and wouldn't until this following winter when farming season is over. 

Needless to say, I am through with rescues and shelters! They have been some of the most un-honest people I have ever delt with. I have spent just over $3500(vet bills and deposit fees only) so far trying to get a dog and have nothing to show for it besides a terrifying story of having your new dog die of heart failure while up on Runyon Canyon and trying to carry 135# of dead weight back down. 


I am looking for a very honest breeder.
But having gone through all this already I have put together exact profile of what my 2 ideal GSDs will look like and behave like. 
Would it be presumptuous of me to send exactly what I am wanting to a breeder I find? I am more than willing to wait for the right dogs to come along once I find the right breeder(or breeders probably for what I am wanting.)

Any advise on how to spot an honest breeder? I have already contacted a few breeders in my area and was not impressed with any of them. One actually told me I ask too many questions! 

Is it bad to be precise on what color of dog you want?


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm sorry that you have had such a bad experience with the rescues and shelters in your area.  We, too, had a bit of an issue with the rescue where we got our dog. It definitely opened my eyes to the fact that all rescues are not created the same. I now have the pleasure of volunteering with a very credible, stable rescue, and it taught me that I would never get another dog from the rescue we originally did. It also makes me sad that rescues/shelters can be so radical. I think it can push people toward breeders, and especially backyard breeders since many people don't take the time to educate themselves about the differences. So, I applaud you for reaching out to do your research about breeders. We might be able to help you locate a reputable breeder based on your location and the type of dog you are looking for. It is not presumptuous to know what you're looking for in a dog--in fact, it's great! A good breeder should work with you, get a grasp of your goals and the qualities you like, and will match you with a dog accordingly. Although I always put temperament first, it doesn't hurt to have a color preference, but I wouldn't make it my first priority.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know how to link stuff but there are a bunch of stickies about picking responsible breeders and such.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Post your location, people will give recommendations.

I'll tell you this much though...a reputable breeder is extremely unlikely to sell you two GSD pups at the same time. And if they have older dogs that they're looking to rehome, they're still unlikely to give you both at the same time because its just a well known fact that dealing with two dogs at the same time is exponentially harder than just one.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

This is really sad, you sound like a very caring person and would be able to give a dog in need a wonderful life - what are these rescues organisations doing? I hope it is not all about the dollar for them.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am sorry for the trouble you have encountered trying to adopt. It's very sad. 

As for getting a puppy from a breeder. I would plan on getting 1 puppy at a time. Don't go in to it wanting 2 puppies at the same time. Many good breeders will not even do that. It makes it much harder to bond with each dog as an individual. 

There is nothing wrong with color preference.

Asking a breeder to sell you a dog that adheres to very certain behaviors. Well that's going to turn any breeder off, why? Because it's your job as the owner to teach what you want. The best a breeder can do us give you a general personality, activity and drive level. That's it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ime
good breeders are like good rescues and will screen the homes
as others have said i doubt you can find one to sell u two dogs or pups at once
in the good breeder department

now a backyard breeder on the other hand will give u anything u want as long as you have money in hand

i am sorry about your rescue experiences
i can tell u not all rescues are like that


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

I am not sure how to do an actual reply to a single person on here. 

I am in the SoCal area but am will to travel anywhere for the right breeder. My rescue dog that died was from Georgia. So I have no problem with traveling and shipping. 


I should of better worded what I am looking for. I am pretty new to the world of breeders and am still learning some of the terminology used. 
While I want 2 dogs, I don't want them at the same time but I realize most breeders seem to have a couple months to a years wait list so I want to go on and get on a wait list for them both.
Especially for what I am looking for the wait might be even longer. 
I want a black and red from a west german show line and a long coat either black sable or red sable from, I guess where I have seen these produced is working lines(ddr)? 
For personality I want ones that are not very high in drive but still very active as I am a very active individual with hiking and runs every single day along with daily beach trips(it's right out my back door). My work is very active(always outside and moving) and the dog would accompany me every day. I do NOT have an actual yard but I got one of my balconies fake grassed. It is 10 feet out, 25 feet long and then turns for another 10x24 feet(L shaped). The dog would never been home alone, and I'm only home at night from about 10pm-6am every day. So very active. 
I have a trainer already lines up, and am wanting to get my dog into dog surfing and skating as well as trained in personal protection(more so for the dogs fun than my own). 

I would be interested in retired breeders or possibly dogs held back that just didn't turn out as I love those little imperfections that breeders see in dogs, I think it makes them cute. As well as started younger dogs or puppies just ready to go.


I hope this gives some insight as to what it is I am looking for.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

Also, here are photos i've been collecting off of google(sorry if it's your dog!) of my ideal look for a sable. For black/red its pretty basic.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I have nothing to say other than the fact that I have seen some incredibly shady rescues and I hardly trust any of them, it doesn't surprise me at all of your encounters. 

Do I dare say I think some of them even go as far as make a profit and the call themselves non profit ? -_-
- Maybe

Plan on one puppy, and then feel it out some before immediately putting a deposit on a future puppy.

But if you absolutely want to put down your name for two right now, almost any good breeder will be willing to move your deposit to a later litter if you decide you're not exactly ready for the second one when it comes available. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

Mocha said:


> Do I dare say I think some of them even go as far as make a profit and the call themselves non profit ? -_-
> - Maybe


I agree completely! The boy I rescued that died was a owner surrender. He was already UTD on shots and neutered when the rescue got him. I rescued him 3 weeks later. They supposedly brought him to a vet(I don't believe that they ever did because he was badly infected with HWs).
His adoption fee was $350(not including his shipping, obviously). 
Maybe $100 of that was spent on food during that time. 
They didn't even get him groomed. I had to have him shaved down when I got him because his coat was so matted and flea infested. 

I questioned the adoption fee and was told the adoption fee isn't just to help the one dog you adopt but give the rescue money to help other dogs. =/ It sounded good at the time to me.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Nikki-Rose said:


> I agree completely! The boy I rescued that died was a owner surrender. He was already UTD on shots and neutered when the rescue got him. I rescued him 3 weeks later. They supposedly brought him to a vet(I don't believe that they ever did because he was badly infected with HWs).
> His adoption fee was $350(not including his shipping, obviously).
> Maybe $100 of that was spent on food during that time.
> They didn't even get him groomed. I had to have him shaved down when I got him because his coat was so matted and flea infested.
> ...


The one I ran into, the adoption fee of each dog was $275. They had about 70-80 PUPPIES (like 8-12 week old) for adoption, and about ten adults ?!? Some of the adults they were adopting out un-altered, making their only requirement that your other pets were fixed. When I asked where a particular litter of puppies came from, they wouldn't tell me. When I asked them why they "rescued" predominantly puppies from "high kill shelters" and not the adults who were more likely to be euthanized, they wouldn't tell me. 

They also advertised as a non profit and after searching database after database I found no proof of this. When I questioned it on their page, they gave me three separate answers ( I kept asking). First was that they sent it in during the 9/11 catastrophe , therefor their paper work was lost and the IRS said they would get back to them. When I informed them that non-profit applications are sent to Kentucky, they changed their answer to they sent it a couple years ago but it takes years for processing. When I told them the IRS estimates NO longer than 12 months, they changed their answer to they are newly founded (four months ago) and therefor are still waiting for it. When I pulled up articles for more than a couple years ago proving of their existence, they started emailing me threatening harassment charges and were extremely nasty about it. 

They run on a volunteer only basis, so they don't pay for any housing or foster costs. Since they don't bother altering all their dogs, they also save there. (Foster pays for any food during stay). 

Turns out the president's husband is the treasurer (I believe illegal to the IRS if you are to be non profit, conflict of interest). Also turns out the president formed this "rescue" because she was kicked out of another for poor professionalism and manners. 

Either way I left them alone and never adopted from them but I always cringe when I see their ads on Craigslist. They look strongly like a puppy mill posing as a rescue. I know not all rescues are evil but I am HIGHLY suspicious of most of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry I think I was just venting there hahah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear what you have been through. I had similar experiences with the rescues in our area. It's a shame really. There are really good people out there that want to adopt and some of these rescues are driving people away from saving dogs. 

We ended up going to a breeder. We put down a deposit on a pup on the spot and they weren't even born yet. We were so impressed with the parents that it was a no brainer. We told the breeder exactly what we wanted in temperament. We gave her creative license with color and gender. We really didn't care about those things. She nailed it, I think our pup is exactly what we were looking for. 

My point being a good breeder knows their dogs. They know what to look for and have experience enough to know what the pups will be when they grow up, so to speak.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Nine months ago, I wanted a rescue and my husband wanted a purebred GSD. I was haunted by a photo of an intense young working line dog who had been returned to her breeder. We just recently " rescued" her adolescent half brother who was also returned. Going this route has been amazing and provided my rescue guilt with an outlet while making my husband happy too. Returns are often quirky and what someone else gave up has been perfect for us  Also, our breeder is reputable and does health checks on parents, trains and titles them so we know what to expect. She has some long coats available and is in WI if you are interested...
- Emily
Macro z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus
" Skadi" 
Viking z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus 
" Grim"


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

We already had a 1 1/2 yr old purebred male gsd from a rep. Breeder but wanted another. We found some GSD rescue groups were a real nightmare to deal with. No return calls, emails etc.. Its almost as though they didnt care about getting the pups / dogs into good homes. 
After about a month and half of this I almost gave up.

Then one day I happened by the local ACSPA kennel and stopped in. Well I instantly fell for a little GSD? but he had distinct colors I've never really seen before ( grey, white and black brindle).

Well long story short. Thru a lot of calls, tracking, ect I was finally able to track down his origins ( came from the southwest ). Had testing done to verify and it turns out my little GSD is actually a NAID.

So don't give up. You never know what's is just around the next corner..


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He sounds gorgeous!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This should not be a bash rescues thread. As someone else said, there are reputable and disreputable rescues just like breeders. You need to do due diligence when getting a dog through a rescue or a breeder.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

The experiences people are relating here re: shelters/rescues are not in line with my experience both as a volunteer and adopter. Like BowWowMeow said, do your research no matter which direction you choose (breeder or rescue).... there are bad rescues out there, sure... nobody is denying that. But, in my opinion, it really is not that hard to find good ones.

According to what I have learned from this forum, a lot of people spend months/years researching breeders but yet when it comes to rescue, people think the first rescue they google must automatically be a good rescue without doing any further research. On top of that, if they do stumble upon a good rescue, they tend to get offended that the rescue will not immediately adopt a dog to them or cannot respond to their inquiries at lightning speed. 

I can say that I have never volunteered for a breed-specific rescue, my experiences have always been with all dog/all breed rescues/shelters. The ones I work with do the vet checks, treat dogs with health problems, spay/neuter all dogs (or in the case of puppies contractually obligate the adopter to spay/neuter at 6 months) and are open and honest with people about problems. These places are out there! Do your research!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

There are definitely amazing rescues out there!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy rescue story. 

My Tasha dropped at a shelter by POS owners who didn't take her to the vet. Tail was so infected they had to amputate it. She was rescued and brought to Nevada where she was x-rayed and found to have a rock in her stomach. Rescue paid over $300 dollars to have rock removed. The person who was supposed to adopt her backed out because she didn't like cats. 










A application, and several references later and she was mine for a $100 adoption fee. I have a copy of her papers, she is AKC registered WGSL from fairly famous lines. We've had her for over a year now. She fit it so well with the rest of my pack that we went back. 

Meet my pup Sarge










Same rescue same $100.00 adoption fee. There is also a spay/neuter deposit for puppies of $150.00 required by the state of Nevada but it is refunded when they are altered. 

His mama was rescued as a very pregnant stray and transported to Nevada (I helped with the transport) where she gave birth to the puppies. They were raised and fed and given shots and micro-chipped all at rescues expense. The rescue is not making any money... It all goes back into the dogs and the $100 adoption fee is less that that the adoption fee I paid for my shelter dogs.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

If I offended anyone with my story then I apologize. I'm not bashing anyone or belittling a truly needed resource But there's no reason repeated calls and emails over a four week time should go unanswered. Should it really matter if its a rescue or any other type of private or public organization? Just a bad way to manage ones business. I will not name the places I tried to contact out of respect for what rescues do. Maybe they were short handed or overwhelmed at the time. And both were not fly by night organizations. You are correct that there are great rescues out there. I was just stating my experience we with a couple that were not.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

just like breeders
some good 
some bad


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lennyb said:


> If I offended anyone with my story then I apologize. I'm not bashing anyone or belittling a truly needed resource But there's no reason repeated calls and emails over a four week time should go unanswered. Should it really matter if its a rescue or any other type of private or public organization? Just a bad way to manage ones business. I will not name the places I tried to contact out of respect for what rescues do. Maybe they were short handed or overwhelmed at the time. And both were not fly by night organizations. You are correct that there are great rescues out there. I was just stating my experience we with a couple that were not.


I'm not offended. I was pretty unhappy with rescues until I found this one. Once you find a good one. Volunteer, foster, donate... Do whatever you can to help. The good ones need it!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nikki-Rose said:


> I am not sure how to do an actual reply to a single person on here.
> 
> I am in the SoCal area but am will to travel anywhere for the right breeder. My rescue dog that died was from Georgia. So I have no problem with traveling and shipping.


sent you a pm.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> sent you a pm.


Just got back from Ft Lauderdale Florida, visited the SPCA and Humane society there. Saw several GSDs at the SPCA. Lots of decent looking dogs there looking for homes including what looked like a sable male GSD and 2-3 other GSDs of indeterminate lineage. 

I like how it works, you go to the rescue, see the dog, do the paperwork/interview, pay the fee which is low and walk out with the dog. 

No time wasting BS like your trying to adopt a child or do a corporate merger.

I actually adopted my first GSD years ago. I walked into the Humane Society and walked out with the dog an hour later. I did not bother with any kind of time wasting or ridiculous adoption fees or processes. Those rescues that tried it were immidiately screened out. Your adopting a homeless mutt, they should be happy for your time and attention.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i am sure the rescues were thrilled with you too and wasted no time circular filing your apps, blitz?


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I like how it works, you go to the rescue, see the dog, do the paperwork/interview, pay the fee which is low and walk out with the dog.
> No time wasting BS like your trying to adopt a child or do a corporate merger.
> I actually adopted my first GSD years ago. I walked into the Humane Society and walked out with the dog an hour later. I did not bother with any kind of time wasting or ridiculous adoption fees or processes. Those rescues that tried it were immidiately screened out. Your adopting a homeless mutt, they should be happy for your time and attention.


I actually prefer places who have an application and make you first meet the dog, do a home visit, and ask a bunch of questions. It shows they actually care about the dog. Any one at all could walk into a shelter and adopt an animal for cheap then go and use it for something terrible!
Also, with a rescue or breeder they have spent time with the dog so already know it's personality and can help you find one that will fit you better. I would hate to get a dog at a shelter after looking for 20 minuets, get home to find out he/she is not good with cats, other dogs or something.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Just got back from Ft Lauderdale Florida, visited the SPCA and Humane society there. Saw several GSDs at the SPCA. Lots of decent looking dogs there looking for homes including what looked like a sable male GSD and 2-3 other GSDs of indeterminate lineage.
> 
> I like how it works, you go to the rescue, see the dog, do the paperwork/interview, pay the fee which is low and walk out with the dog.
> 
> ...


Each rescue is different, but I know that the one I volunteer at, does have an application and screens potential adopters. They have put a lot of time effort and money into saving the dogs, and they want to make sure that those dogs aren't going to wind up back in danger or in harms way. They do check references. The one thing I like about this rescue is they keep their fee's low. It does not cover the care of the dogs but weeds out the scam artists. It is $100.00 which is less than the local shelter charges.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i agree with nikki! 

it seriously amazes me when the mark of a good breeder is proper screening of homes!
some even choose the puppy for you!
why, if a breeder just gives the first person who shows up on the doorstep a puppy, they are labeled bybs!

but if a rescue should dare question where the dog will live? what it might eat or how it will be treated?
they are met with this attitude?? 
*Your adopting a homeless mutt, they should be happy for your time and attention.*

so the dogs rescues have are little more than trash on the street and what *right* do they have to know anything at all about you, because *you* are doing *them* a favor!

just sitting here shaking my head


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was just at the downy city shelter a few weeks ago and brought home a beautiful one year old male sable german shepherd. There about six other ones there, including puppies. I was fully prepared to get a puppy through a breeder and had been actively researching different breeders and bloodlines etc. The los angeles and orange county shelters are easy to adopt through. I rarely ever looked at dogs at county shelters because i had a bias that I would never find exactly what i was looking for. I was suprised to see what appeared to me a ddr or czech line shepherd. I dont have papers and this dog might be a mix or even have no gsd in him at all but he was exactly what i was looking for in a dog. I know the process of going through a rescue group can be a little trying on the patience, and i have nothing against buying from a reputable breeder (especially when you are looking for dogs of a specific line etc.) But keep an eye on what dogs show up in la, orange, riverside etc. county because there always seem to be at least a couple gsds at each one any time i have gone on the websites


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> i agree with nikki!
> 
> it seriously amazes me when the mark of a good breeder is proper screening of homes!
> some even choose the puppy for you!
> ...


 I don't think that was the point of the post, IMHO. A rescue should be chomping at the bit to return any and all phone calls/emails from people wanting to adopt dogs. They can weed them out all they want after the initial contact, but rescues/shelters are always screaming about over crowding...they should be returning an email/phone call within 72 hours. The goal is to get a dog into a good home as quickly as possible.

I went the rescue route before deciding on a breeder. I gave up after the lack of returned calls or e-mails and not following through on home visits or applications.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im no fan from my experience either. I consider them hoarders.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

matthewm11 said:


> I was just at the downy city shelter a few weeks ago and brought home a beautiful one year old male sable german shepherd. There about six other ones there, including puppies. I was fully prepared to get a puppy through a breeder and had been actively researching different breeders and bloodlines etc. The los angeles and orange county shelters are easy to adopt through. I rarely ever looked at dogs at county shelters because i had a bias that I would never find exactly what i was looking for. I was suprised to see what appeared to me a ddr or czech line shepherd. I dont have papers and this dog might be a mix or even have no gsd in him at all but he was exactly what i was looking for in a dog. I know the process of going through a rescue group can be a little trying on the patience, and i have nothing against buying from a reputable breeder (especially when you are looking for dogs of a specific line etc.) But keep an eye on what dogs show up in la, orange, riverside etc. county because there always seem to be at least a couple gsds at each one any time i have gone on the websites



The little girl one I wanted to adopt that had puppies was from OC county's shelter!! But she was taken by a rescue group in NorCal.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

Would it be better to have my first German Shepherd(kind of first), be a show line or a working line? 
I know working lines generally have more drive. But don't show lines also compete in schutzhund before they are bred?


----------



## LingLing (Feb 25, 2014)

I too live in SoCal (in the Valley) but shelters here are ran very nicely. I've visited a bunch of shelters here and they all seem they genuinely care about each and every single one of their animals. Rescue groups also seem like they really care, I even volunteered with some. The best dog is out there for you, whether they're show line, working line, or not. Don't limit yourself by narrowing down your choices. Keep an open mind because the perfect pup is waiting out there for you! I personally found my little guy from a breeder in LA. He's AKC registered and I just fell inlove with one of his pups.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I feel your pain/anguish/frustration. While I prefer to rescue at this point in my life and got my GSD and one of my cats from two different rescues that were wonderful to deal with, I've also dealt with my fair share of awful ones, too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Post your location, people will give recommendations.
> 
> I'll tell you this much though...a reputable breeder is extremely unlikely to sell you two GSD pups at the same time. And if they have older dogs that they're looking to rehome, they're still unlikely to give you both at the same time because its just a well known fact that dealing with two dogs at the same time is exponentially harder than just one.


:thumbup: I agree with this.

Get 1 puppy, raise it, train it, bond with it, love it, and when that puppy is around 2 or 3 years old you can get another puppy if you have the time, money and patience to handle a 2nd GSD puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Shaolin said:


> I don't think that was the point of the post, IMHO. A rescue should be chomping at the bit to return any and all phone calls/emails from people wanting to adopt dogs. They can weed them out all they want after the initial contact, but rescues/shelters are always screaming about over crowding...they should be returning an email/phone call within 72 hours. The goal is to get a dog into a good home as quickly as possible.
> 
> I went the rescue route before deciding on a breeder. I gave up after the lack of returned calls or e-mails and not following through on home visits or applications.


Most rescues are volunteer run. They have jobs, kids, lives. They want to help but are not going to drop everything just because someone might be interested in a dog. If you want a call or email back. Be clear, be specific in the questions you have and please leave your number. So many messages we delete because there is no call back number or because the number we think you are saying doesn't work. Oh and don't forget the area code. We are not mind readers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nikki-Rose said:


> Would it be better to have my first German Shepherd(kind of first), be a show line or a working line?
> I know working lines generally have more drive. But don't show lines also compete in schutzhund before they are bred?


I would say show line, but it is important to research the breeder and make sure it is a good one.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Just got back from Ft Lauderdale Florida, visited the SPCA and Humane society there.
> 
> I like how it works, you go to the rescue, see the dog, do the paperwork/interview, pay the fee which is low and walk out with the dog.


SPCA and humane societies are shelters and not rescues. And even when comparing shelters there are different policies and protocols, since a limited admission, privately run shelter may very well have a very detailed and perhaps even invasive and lengthy application process, while shelters that operate as open admission (often with animal control contracts) will adopt out animals without any kind of application process other than the type needed to process your payment. 

There are as many different types of rescue out there as there are different types of people running them. Just as finding a good breeder who you can work with and who has a mission statement you can support is important, so is finding a good rescue you can work with.
Sheilah


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

matthewm11 said:


> I was just at the downy city shelter a few weeks ago and brought home a beautiful one year old male sable german shepherd. There about six other ones there, including puppies. I was fully prepared to get a puppy through a breeder and had been actively researching different breeders and bloodlines etc. The los angeles and orange county shelters are easy to adopt through. I rarely ever looked at dogs at county shelters because i had a bias that I would never find exactly what i was looking for. I was suprised to see what appeared to me a ddr or czech line shepherd. I dont have papers and this dog might be a mix or even have no gsd in him at all but he was exactly what i was looking for in a dog. I know the process of going through a rescue group can be a little trying on the patience, and i have nothing against buying from a reputable breeder (especially when you are looking for dogs of a specific line etc.) But keep an eye on what dogs show up in la, orange, riverside etc. county because there always seem to be at least a couple gsds at each one any time i have gone on the websites



I agree, keep an open mind. I adopted my 6 yr old maltipoo from the Downey shelter over 4 years ago. Process was super easy, fell in love, took him home with a one month insurance from the shelter. There are many shelters and rescues that are not just in business for the money. You just have to find the right one.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Would it be better to have my first German Shepherd(kind of first), be a show line or a working line?


This is so much a matter of preference. I prefer an experienced breeder of the old fashioned over sized GSDs. They are the red headed step children on the board but my experiences & those of others I know, have been awesome. IF I couldn't get what I wanted from those lines I'd look to wl breeders who consistently produce GSD that excel as companions regardless of whatever else they excel at. Note, a very good indication -imo- is whether the dogs are well suited to service or therapy work. IF not, then I don't trust them to have the discernment, the consideration & judgment I want in my dogs.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

RubyTuesday said:


> This is so much a matter of preference. I prefer an experienced breeder of the old fashioned over sized GSDs.


I've been researching for a year, I know that's not super long but still, I've seen quiet a few breeders who claim "old fashioned straight back GSDs" but when I look on pedigree database at the beginning of the breed, they look pretty small and kind of scrawny. They did however mostly have straight backs. 
I always feel like these breeders are lying. I even contacted one asking about this and they said that the original GSDs were huge. :/ but, again, even by standard they are supposed to be a under 26 inches and these breeders are proud to have larger and larger dogs. Some I saw even sold puppies that were larger for much larger prices. 
They kind of look like mix breeds to me at that point and most I saw had long hair and the faces and body shape were just differed. 
Also, I saw many breeding dogs with OFA fair hips. 

Hope this doesn't come off rude in any way. This is just what I've seen in the past year.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if you want an oversized dog with a mellow temperament 
look at a newfie or some such rather than a gsd
those who breed for dogs outside the standard arent breeding to *better the breed* but rather to line their own pockets with keywords like straight back, oversized, old fasioned
you are right, nikki, and on a good path to look at these dogs and breeders with a critical eye and in doing so you've seen the end goals of these breeders

if you cant afford a good breeder who health tests and shows or works their dogs then i strongly encourage rescue or a shelter dog

keep looking as others said your dream pup or dog is out there!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If I were to get another GSD, I doubt it though, I would go for a working line.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

my boy diesel said:


> if you want an oversized dog with a mellow temperament
> look at a newfie or some such rather than a gsd
> those who breed for dogs outside the standard arent breeding to *better the breed* but rather to line their own pockets with keywords like straight back, oversized, old fasioned
> you are right, nikki, and on a good path to look at these dogs and breeders with a critical eye and in doing so you've seen the end goals of these breeders
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> if you want an oversized dog with a mellow temperament
> look at a newfie or some such rather than a gsd


I see this all the time around here. I find this attitude distasteful. I don't want a Newfie I want a large sweet GSD, the kind they had when I was growing up.

If that is what you want, they are out there and you should be able to find a good breeder easily enough. If you like whites they have quite a few breeders that go for the less drive-y type temperament.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

gsds have always been gsds 
*kind they had when i was growing up*
the kind they had when u were growing up is the same kind they have now 

if it didnt have drive back then it is the same as those lacking drive now 
poorly temperamented
max didnt create a couch potato, folks
his goal in creating the breed was not so it could lay around the house eating bon bons
it was a working dog and should always be one


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

my boy diesel said:


> gsds have always been gsds
> *kind they had when i was growing up*
> the kind they had when u were growing up is the same kind they have now
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Nikki-Rose, you're not coming off as rude at all. I love my old fashioned GSDs & there's a great deal to them that I like besides their size. There are many breeders within all the lines, whether working, show or old fashioned, that I don't care for...a lot I actively dislike. 

When choosing your dog, I hope you do exactly what I did, & that is go for the GSD you know is best suited to you. Research, look around, think it through carefully & you can't go wrong if you go with the GSD that you really want.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> if you want an oversized dog with a mellow temperament
> look at a newfie or some such rather than a gsd


My GSds are absolutely solid as well as trained & socialized to be very reliable with people. They're also athletic, active, healthy, vigorous dogs. Your preaching is grossly inaccurate as well as tedious.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> gsds have always been gsds
> *kind they had when i was growing up*
> the kind they had when u were growing up is the same kind they have now
> 
> ...


This is the best reply I've seen to that tired old argument. Rather than re- create the wheel I'll just post it here. Kudo's Khawk


> Ok, I swore I wasn't going to get sucked into posting on this forum again, but this thread has been driving me nuts. To answer your question I'll give you the answer Fred Lanting posited to this question in his book The Total German Shepherd Dog, c1990, no, today's dogs, on average, are not getting bigger, they are actually getting smaller.
> 
> Some facts, for anyone interested, the breed standard says, "the correct or desired height for males is 24 to 26 inches and for females is 22 to 24 inches." It also adds that earlier dogs were often taller and/or leggier than modern dogs and states that judges may give precedence to dogs that are taller. That's from 1978, the last time the standard was revised. In fact, from 1929 thro 1943 and 1965, the matter of size remained pretty similar, with a range of sizes the accepted standard. In 1922, over three months time, 239 dogs were submitted for examination and 67 of those dogs were over 26 inches, with some (around 30) of them measuring 28 and 29 inches.
> 
> ...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*For gosh sakes, do we really need to get into another debate about oversized dogs? :headbang:*

*ADMIN!*


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Lisa, I certainly hope not. As I stated in my response it's just tedious. As much as I love my*wicked*tribe I have no problems with those that don't. I *do* have a problem with the promiscuous spread of misinformation that's trolled about at the mere mention of 'em. 

Another problem, & imo a biggie, is the bland & wildly incorrect assumption that all breeders of over sized GSD are the same & are producing identical dogs. This is no more true of them than it is of sl or wl. All have good, bad, indifferent & gawdawful breeders involved in 'em. Anyone seeking a dog, particularly in a breed as badly compromised as the GSD, should exercise extreme diligence in selecting the breeder they want to go with. As noted elsewhere, this doesn't guarantee a healthy, stable, long lived dog, but it does favorably stack the deck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sit said:


> *SPCA and humane societies are shelters and not rescues*. And even when comparing shelters there are different policies and protocols, since a limited admission, privately run shelter may very well have a very detailed and perhaps even invasive and lengthy application process, while shelters that operate as open admission (often with animal control contracts) will adopt out animals without any kind of application process other than the type needed to process your payment.
> 
> There are as many different types of rescue out there as there are different types of people running them. Just as finding a good breeder who you can work with and who has a mission statement you can support is important, so is finding a good rescue you can work with.
> Sheilah


The SPCA in my area is indeed a rescue, they pull from shelters all the time and rehome for adoption fees that allowed them to build a new facility.
The local humane society works with the local Animal Control(they are merging to build a new much needed shelter), but the HS doesn't adopt out pets, they play the role in providing affordable vetting, food and network with the AC. We have several private rescues in the area and most of them work together(well, drama happens too)
One thing about rescue, there is no consistency from community to community in the naming or reputation.
Our local GSD rescue pulls dogs from California all the time and adopts them out in the area here. Cali has so many GSD's in shelters, it is extreme in comparison to other states.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> The SPCA in my area is indeed a rescue, they pull from shelters all the time and rehome for adoption fees that allowed them to build a new facility.
> The local humane society works with the local Animal Control(they are merging to build a new much needed shelter), but the HS doesn't adopt out pets, they play the role in providing affordable vetting, food and network with the AC. We have several private rescues in the area and most of them work together(well, drama happens too)
> One thing about rescue, there is no consistency from community to community in the naming or reputation.
> Our local GSD rescue pulls dogs from California all the time and adopts them out in the area here. Cali has so many GSD's in shelters, it is extreme in comparison to other states.


Although your area's SPCA indeed does pull animals from surrounding "pounds", and it could be said they are rescuing those animals from a less certain fate at one of those pounds, it still isn't "a rescue". It is a limited admission shelter.

I wish there was consistency from community to community, from rescue to rescue and from shelter to shelter. It would certainly cut down a whole lot on the drama. I think it is a good thing that there are different protocols and procedures. That means there is something out there for anyone who wants to take the time it takes to find a good fit. But it sure would help the basic public understanding of what is what if there were more consistency. 

I think that the causes and cures for California's animal shelter population is hard to wrap my mind around. I look at the number of out-of-state shelters and rescues that pull a steady stream of highly adoptable, purebred dogs from AC facilities there and my mind is blown. Southern California seems to have an epidemic. It is difficult to understand. I sure don't get it. And I would agree that the situation in California is extreme.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They also have networks moving animals to New England from Southern states shelters.... Rescue Road Trips
was featured in 3/2's Parade magazine. While this man is very noble in what he does, as well as everyone that is helping along the routes, I wonder though, how many of these dogs are failed when placed the way they are in these mass transports.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sit said:


> I think that the causes and cures for California's animal shelter population is hard to wrap my mind around. I look at the number of out-of-state shelters and rescues that pull a steady stream of highly adoptable, purebred dogs from AC facilities there and my mind is blown. Southern California seems to have an epidemic. It is difficult to understand. I sure don't get it. And I would agree that the situation in California is extreme.
> Sheilah


California is a mess. When we have room we will sometimes pull from the central valley, although often not pb. There are just so many dogs needing help its terrible.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Our local GSD rescue pulls dogs from California all the time and adopts them out in the area here. Cali has so many GSD's in shelters, it is extreme in comparison to other states.


Have you, or anyone else for that matter, dealt with the rescue Perfection Standard located in Malibu, CA? 
I ran across their facebook page last night while looking at breeders(no, I don't search for breeders on FB. But I do look up breeders pages to see how they communicate with others before contacting them.) 
They seem to be... really extreme I guess is the best way to put it. They take in many dogs(only medium-large size and other animals) that they house some in another country. One of their policies is if the animal has had more than 1 owner before coming to the rescue it is not available for adoption, they keep it the rest of its life(how can a rescue afford that?!) 
Their adoption fees are also all over the place. From what I saw a couple pure bred puppies were $500 each(all adopted with only being 2 weeks old) and some older dogs were free-$450. 
All their dogs come with either already being trained or puppies come with training classes at their facility. 
One thing I found really odd is that they do not pull from local shelters. Many of their dogs are from Greece and were said to be street dogs. 
Also, quiet a few looked to be very nicely bred pure breed dogs that were maybe owner surrenders(?). 

They are NOT a non-profit group and don't even accept donations(again, how can a rescue do that?!). On top of that they sponsor a bunch of shelter animals and will help with shipping a rescued dog that's adopted from a local shelter to a new home if it's far away. They have their own private plane!
Their adoption process looks CRAZY! But they seem to have many successful adoptions and all their animals look very well cared for and happy. 

Oh, and the rescue has its own veterinarian on staff that only sees the rescues animals and animals adopted from them... :help: I may be in love with a rescue :wub:. 


Anyways, I have sent an email to them and am eagerly awaiting a reply!


Editing to add that the owner and/or representatives of the rescue seems pretty stuck up and even comes off rude in some replies to people. I saw as much as them saying to a person that they should "never have a child or even own a pet with how mentally lacking they are."


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

It won't let me edit again, but I have just spoken to someone who works with this rescue regularly and was told they only feed raw to all the animals and that the rescue is self funded by the wealthy founder.  (some young inheritance)
The founder breeds animals and started the rescue on a visit to California when seeing all the shelter pets and has pledged to personally adopt one animal for every animal they bring into the world(WOW!!). :wild:

Their adoption policies are stricter than any breeders I've come across. 

They also apparently do not work with pit bulls or pit mix dogs in any way and I'm told that the owner is very biased on helping "pretty dogs"(hence the rescue name).  

I asked for an estimate number on adoptable dogs at this time and on dogs the founder owns currently and was told there is estimably 30 available for adoption and a whooping 80 being personally owned.
Raw feeding for 110 medium-large size dogs..  Lets say each dog costs $1.50 to feed a day, that's $165/day or around $5000/month. 
Who owns this rescue and how can I marry into the family?!  Lets not even bring into consideration their other animals(I see house cats, horses, and a couple exotics). 


Sorry for this rant. I am just so blown away by this rescue!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, that rescue is very complicated to say the least. And too discriminating for my tastes.
Kind of similar to the celebs that run refuges, they are trying to help animals, but only on their terms.
I tried to search for it on fb, can you share the link to their page, please?


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Wow, that rescue is very complicated to say the least. And too discriminating for my tastes.
> Kind of similar to the celebs that run refuges, they are trying to help animals, but only on their terms.
> I tried to search for it on fb, can you share the link to their page, please?



I'm not sure how to get the link off of fb. Their page is under Perfection Comes Standard and is an actual fb that you have to ask to be friends with. 

I started their application process and you have to prove your annual salary. Is that normal at all? I've never seen another rescue do this. They have quiet a few celebrity adopters so maybe that's just the clientele they like to work with? 

I guess if you can afford the care for that many animals then more power to them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nikki-Rose said:


> I'm not sure how to get the link off of fb. Their page is under Perfection Comes Standard and is an actual fb that you have to ask to be friends with.
> 
> I started their application process and you have to prove your annual salary. Is that normal at all? I've never seen another rescue do this. They have quiet a few celebrity adopters so maybe that's just the clientele they like to work with?
> 
> I guess if you can afford the care for that many animals then more power to them.



That doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> i agree with nikki!
> 
> it seriously amazes me when the mark of a good breeder is proper screening of homes!
> some even choose the puppy for you!
> ...


 
Yes I as an adopter am doing them a favor since Im taking a dog off their hands more then likely with unknown genetics and health/temperment issues. Im going to take the animal in, take on responsibility and expense for a dog that will either take up kennel space or end up getting the needle. 

So yea..if they arent interested in being accomadating I dont bother wasting my time. As for the apps I didnt waste my time, I found a place that was interested in actually placing their dogs filled out their app met some dogs and walked out with the one I wanted.

Keep shaking your head.... 

Fyi I dont waste my time with breeders that waste mine. I email what Im looking for, see the dogs if possible, pay the money and go home with my dog..

I assure you many "reputable" working breeders dont waste your time if your serious and know what you want.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Yes I as an adopter am doing them a favor since Im taking a dog off their hands more then likely with unknown genetics and health/temperment issues. Im going to take the animal in, take on responsibility and expense for a dog that will either take up kennel space or end up getting the needle.


That's... not really how rescues work.

Shelters, sure. Open-admission, high-volume shelters frequently don't have time to ask questions. You want a dog, you're not wearing a T-shirt that says "DOG KILLER" in eight-inch neon letters, you'll get a dog.

Rescues have a lot more invested in each dog and want to be very sure that the placements are going to work out, so they spend a lot more time making sure it's a good match.

If I've sunk weeks of my time into training and evaluating a foster, and have built up a bond of trust and responsibility, you better believe I'm going to be picky about where that dog goes. If it's not a better home than my own, I'm not sending a dog there.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was involved with rescue until I found out some really apalling things about them in particular. I would say if your involved with a rescue find one thats been around for a while, talk to fosters trust your gut. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Nikki-Rose, look into the organization verrry carefully. They might be all they claim & more. Alternatively they could be something very different. There are puppy mills masquerading as 'rescues'. Some so called rescue organizations are actually highly profitable pet sales organizations. Don't be too impressed by celebrity connections. That doesn't mean a thing, imo. It's neither good nor bad that people with money & time to burn have supported this organization.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I have always wanted to rescue a dog from Downey Shelter. So many beautiful GSD's come through there


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Merciel said:


> That's... not really how rescues work.
> 
> Shelters, sure. Open-admission, high-volume shelters frequently don't have time to ask questions. You want a dog, you're not wearing a T-shirt that says "DOG KILLER" in eight-inch neon letters, you'll get a dog.
> 
> ...


Im talking about shelters then, unless I can see a variety of dogs Im not interested in going by glowing descriptions and pics. Eitherway, one would think that both organizations goals is to save as many dogs as possible. I long ago realized that with many such organizations its not about the dogs its about ego's.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I long ago realized that with many such organizations its not about the dogs its about ego's.


Have you ever fostered a dog for either a shelter or rescue?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have fostered a dog and adopted several actually...what does it matter? If your trying to say that I have to be a noble foster home to truly "understand" keep trying.. It doesnt take long to figure out what shelters are interested in rehoming dogs and which are interested in feeding their ego's and patting themselves on the back while dogs rot in their kennels for months if not years.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

RubyTuesday said:


> Nikki-Rose, look into the organization verrry carefully. They might be all they claim & more. Alternatively they could be something very different. There are puppy mills masquerading as 'rescues'. Some so called rescue organizations are actually highly profitable pet sales organizations. Don't be too impressed by celebrity connections. That doesn't mean a thing, imo. It's neither good nor bad that people with money & time to burn have supported this organization.


I am a bit hesitant of them still as they seem almost too good to be true. Some of the things they require before even meeting a dog are far above and beyond any rescue I've ever seen, plus everything that most rescues want. References, home check, interviews.. Background checks, credit report. 
I sent in the first part of the application today and they checked references within 2 hours of receiving it. 
The next step is a home visit so that they can get an idea of what personality of dog would fit best into my life. A representative will be coming to my home on Saturday morning. 
If I pass the home visit they will then send me information of dogs they have that would match my lifestyle and I can set up a time to meet them. 

I did question why their page has so many nice looking purebred dogs and was told they belong to the founder who breeds/shows them. They don't post many of their dogs that are adoptable because they don't want their animals adopted based on someone finding them cute. Their not really focused on just finding the dogs homes as they have no problem keeping them forever. 
How I wish I could just have a bunch of animals and not have to work. :blush:

A couple things do make me comfortable about them though. They have photos of a large number of dog play dates at the dog beach, trips through the Malibu hiking trails, trips around Hollywood and Runyon Canyon which shows they actually bring the dogs out and get them socialized.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Im talking about shelters then, unless I can see a variety of dogs Im not interested in going by glowing descriptions and pics. Eitherway, one would think that both organizations goals is to save as many dogs as possible. I long ago realized that with many such organizations its not about the dogs its about ego's.


This is true. The ego part, I was very proud to be part of my rescue until I found out they spent donation money transporting a bully breed from one state to another province and neglected a dog right in there backyard, along with emails out rightly bashing fosters. They will not work with or help other rescues..some rescues are amazing! But there are always bad apples in the bunch! Do your homework! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I have fostered a dog and adopted several actually...what does it matter? If your trying to say that I have to be a noble foster home to truly "understand" keep trying.. It doesnt take long to figure out what shelters are interested in rehoming dogs and which are interested in feeding their ego's and patting themselves on the back while dogs rot in their kennels for months if not years.


I have never worked with a shelter or rescue that comes anywhere close to your negative descriptions. I can only conclude that you must have made a poor choice in determining which ones you to support via volunteer activities such as fostering.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgive me if it's been mentioned but have you looked at Coastal German Shepherd Rescue in SoCal? They have a lot of beautiful dogs.

I have a good friend who volunteers for them and they have a very good reputation.

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California

Welcome to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue of San Diego | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego

https://www.facebook.com/coastalgsr

https://www.facebook.com/CGSR.SD


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup due diligence is in order.

You may have never worked with one that bad, but they are out there.

I help out on the periphery of a few local rescues.

We had one that was so bad it got run out to the next county.

They set up 'shop' next county over, where people didn't know the lady and her practices that well.

They were pulling dogs from one county kill shelter and then dumping them in another county shelter.

In the end many dogs were euth'd with heart sticks because of various excuses.....

The lady running it, loved to be all over the news, but didn't really care about the dogs. Sometimes it takes a while to figure out what's really going on behind the scenes.

It's finally been shut down for good. 

On the other hand we have some EXCELLENT groups that I help out when I can. Too bad the OP isn't in the SE. We have some very good GSD rescue groups here.






LifeofRiley said:


> I have never worked with a shelter or rescue that comes anywhere close to your negative descriptions. I can only conclude that you must have made a poor choice in determining which ones you to support via volunteer activities such as fostering.


----------



## Nikki-Rose (Mar 3, 2014)

GSDGunner said:


> Forgive me if it's been mentioned but have you looked at Coastal German Shepherd Rescue in SoCal? They have a lot of beautiful dogs.
> 
> I have a good friend who volunteers for them and they have a very good reputation.



They were one of the first rescues I talked to. They are not comfortable adopting a dog to me because I have a bunny and it could end badly. Which is completely understandable and the person I talked to was very nice about it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

LifeofRiley said:


> I have never worked with a shelter or rescue that comes anywhere close to your negative descriptions. I can only conclude that you must have made a poor choice in determining which ones you to support via volunteer activities such as fostering.


Lol...ok.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I see this all the time around here. I find this attitude distasteful. I don't want a Newfie I want a large sweet GSD, the kind they had when I was growing up.
> 
> If that is what you want, they are out there and you should be able to find a good breeder easily enough. If you like whites they have quite a few breeders that go for the less drive-y type temperament.


Well yep. along those lines I tend to think that's exactly the "why" of a King Shepard or a Shiloh.

I mean a Newfie???


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*that's exactly the "why" of a King Shepard or a Shiloh.*

thank you for underscoring my point


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> *that's exactly the "why" of a King Shepard or a Shiloh.*
> 
> thank you for underscoring my point


But there are plenty of German Shepherds that fit that need without going to a King or a Shiloh.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if rescues have failed you, spend some time visiting local vets, they often know of dogs needing homes and can give the med and behavioral history.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

You could also contact GSD breeders, sometimes they would like to move on one of their breeding bitches or perhaps have a dog they intended for stud but for whatever reason are not going ahead? You may be able to rescue this way.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> *that's exactly the "why" of a King Shepard or a Shiloh.*
> 
> thank you for underscoring my point


Yep, I get the point of them!


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

several people have posted about CA having tons of shepherd in shelters. Where are you finding this? I have looked on their web pages and can't find any!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

SARpup said:


> several people have posted about CA having tons of shepherd in shelters. Where are you finding this? I have looked on their web pages and can't find any!


Pick any color, age, sex you want:
Adopt German Shepherd Puppy, Mix or Pure breed, Young or Adult Dog


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just cried looking through all those dogs  and the amount of senior dogs especially is heartbreaking. So sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I'm a sucker for the old dogs.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

SARpup said:


> several people have posted about CA having tons of shepherd in shelters. Where are you finding this? I have looked on their web pages and can't find any!


Also here, Coastal GSD rescue in San Diego:
Adopt a dog (all dogs) Please Click Apply To Filter | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego

Westside GSD rescue in Los Angeles:
Untitled Document


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

SARpup said:


> several people have posted about CA having tons of shepherd in shelters. Where are you finding this? I have looked on their web pages and can't find any!


It is true! Many shelters post to Petfinder.com, Adoptapet.com, and Pettango.com, but not all do.

There's are several rescue listservs that circulate them -- GSDwest has a Yahoo group that always has So Cal dogs listed at very high kill shelters.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

I would love to go through a rescue but don't want to spend the $$$$ they are asking, I have heard to many shady things! PLUS the ones I did apply to wont adopt to me because I do not live in their county, you either want to place your dogs or you don't! I live in the adjacent county! Not like it's far!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

SARpup said:


> I would love to go through a rescue but don't want to spend the $$$$ they are asking, I have heard to many shady things! PLUS the ones I did apply to wont adopt to me because I do not live in their county, you either want to place your dogs or you don't! I live in the adjacent county! Not like it's far!!


Really? 

I think you are looking for excuses not to go to a rescue. No one here is going to judge you if you decide to purchase a puppy from a responsible breeder. But, maybe you would not want to pay for that either? Or, maybe you realize you have to take some time and save up for what you want.

Rescues are not out there to profit from dogs, adoption fees support their ability to provide veterinarian care to dogs brought into rescue. Some dogs require little, but others require a lot. The adoption fee is not just about what was provided to that individual dog, rather to help support the greater expenses of other dogs that need more intensive treatment.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

Nope I applied at 2 rescues in the same county and neither of them were willing to adopt to someone out of their county in case the adopters don't work out they need to be able to get the dog back and not have it go to the other counties shelter! I think THEY are making excuses not to place the dogs!
I know there are some good rescues but I have not encountered them!
I know the money goes to help other dogs but again I have seen and heard to much negative to trust!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

SARpup said:


> Nope I applied at 2 rescues in the same county and neither of them were willing to adopt to someone out of their county in case the adopters don't work out they need to be able to get the dog back and not have it go to the other counties shelter! I think THEY are making excuses not to place the dogs!
> I know there are some good rescues but I have not encountered them!
> I know the money goes to help other dogs but again I have seen and heard to much negative to trust!


Okay, sorry for making assumptions about your motivations. I wish you the best of luck in finding a dog. Hopefully forum members who are in your area can point you to some good resources.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

SARpup said:


> I would love to go through a rescue but don't want to spend the $$$$ they are asking, I have heard to many shady things! PLUS the ones I did apply to wont adopt to me because I do not live in their county, you either want to place your dogs or you don't! I live in the adjacent county! Not like it's far!!


I'm confused. The resources I described are how the rescues find the dogs **at the public shelters**--you'd be adopting from a public, high-kill shelter (a/k/a a "dog pound") for about $100 (or sometimes less), and most shelters don't do much screening of adopters. These are dogs who often have euthanasia clocks ticking because no rescue has pulled them out of the dog pound.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

I haven't looked at those yet. That is the petfinder and such? 
I was just explaining my situation with the local rescues. I will check those sites. I have looked on the sites for the actual "pound" and haven't seen any. Not like people are describing! I do like the dogs on several of the rescues but again had bad experience!
I might message you to help me figure out how to get on the yahoo thing, I'll have to look.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Petharbor.com is another one some shelters use. 

You identified a long-hair as being a dog of interest, so I put that one first first. Below that, I'm listing SOME of the GSDs listed in "kill" shelters in So Cal to give you a sense of the magnitude of what's available - I didn't even pull them all! This took me just a few minutes -- on adoptapet.com, just look for the ones tagged "act quickly" to know which ones are in public kill shelters, not rescues.

Plushie - Pasadena Humane:
Pasadena, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet DOC HUDSON a Dog for Adoption.

San Bernardino County:
www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A464852

LA County (Baldwin Park):
www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACO2.A4707915

Los Angeles (South LA):
1. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1475378 a Dog for Adoption.
2. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1473917 a Dog for Adoption.
3. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1473741 a Dog for Adoption.
4. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1473402 a Dog for Adoption. *(looks young!)
*5. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1472870 a Dog for Adoption.
6. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet MONROE a Dog for Adoption.

LA County (Downey) (older dog):
Downey, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet PRINCESS a Dog for Adoption.

LA County (Gardena/Carson):
Gardena, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet KING a Dog for Adoption.

Los Angeles (North Central):
1. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet SOPHIA a Dog for Adoption.
2. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet LASSIE a Dog for Adoption.
3. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1471242 a Dog for Adoption.
4. Los Angeles, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet A1473381 a Dog for Adoption.

Pasadena Humane:
1. Pasadena, CA - German Shepherd Dog Mix. Meet SASHA a Dog for Adoption. (listed as a mix but looks like a pure White German Shepherd to me--don't trust shelter breed IDs!!!)
2. Pasadena, CA - German Shepherd Dog. Meet ANGIE a Dog for Adoption.

Orange County (older dog):
Orange, CA - German Shepherd Dog Mix. Meet BARON a Dog for Adoption.

Keep in mind these dogs on these kinds of lists don't have long. If you see one posted at a shelter you are interested in, call them to see if it's still there and GO.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

That is so sad. Where do all of those dogs come from?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

"Our" rescue would not adopt out a spayed female to me because I had an 14 year old intact male. A conversation was not possible. I think it had been easier to adopt a foster child. They were the very reason I went to a breeder to buy a pup. They are too militant and distrusting for me.
If I were to rescue a GSD I would have to go to the county AC shelters in CA and get a nice road trip with a new dog out of it at the same time.


----------

